# What's the best 6.5 midbass?



## JoeyC (Apr 10, 2019)

Budget is $800 for the pair.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

That depends on what you are looking to accomplish and where you will be installing them. Please give some more information: What vehicle? Speaker location? 2 or 3-way? Active or passive? What amplifier? Vehicle resonance treatment?


----------



## JoeyC (Apr 10, 2019)

Stycker said:


> That depends on what you are looking to accomplish and where you will be installing them. Please give some more information: What vehicle? Speaker location? 2 or 3-way? Active or passive? What amplifier? Vehicle resonance treatment?


In the front doors of a Honda accord, using the stock door location with fast rings. I will be doing 3 way active. The amp will be arc xdi 1200.6. Treatment is 90m sound deading on the outer doors and raamaudio ensolite IUO Peel and Stick on the inner door skin. Just looking for the best sounding, most output, distortion free 6.5.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

well I hate to be the first to say but here goes. I just bought Audiofrog GB60. I haven't installed them yet because life keeps getting in the way (new bathroom and new roof). I actually do have the passenger side installed on the old ring with plenty of air leaks and no tune. with only the right side installed and no left speaker at all the GB60 sounds better and gets louder than two SB17 (NVX) that were properly tuned and sealed. I can't wait to properly install them and tune them to see what they are capable of. I will report back once this is done.


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

There may be a few other suggestions but with $800 to spend the overwhelming recommendation will be the GB60s.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

GB60. For what they're capable of I think they're a great value even at $800 a pair.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Audio Frog GB60 get's my vote.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Umm, oh... I don't know. How about, say... AF GB60's?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Alpine type R's

edit: scratch that. type S


----------



## JoeyC (Apr 10, 2019)

GB60 seems to be the census. I should have my GB 3 way soon, can't wait to hear these things.


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

GB series sounded kind of boomy to me. The mid-bass was sloppy.

For $800 you could get a set of used Dynaudio E650 which are in a different league if you ask me.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I’ve heard Dynaudio Esotar several times and Esotec. The Esotar are great for mid range/vocals but the GB60 is just awesome and edges out Dynaudio for accurate mid-bass reproduction. Both are great though so you’ll get awesome results with either one provided you do everything else right with installation and tuning. If you do go GB60 and want two way active than get the matching GB15, which is excellent.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Alpine type R's
> 
> edit: scratch that. type S


Dude, don’t tell everyone that, it’s a secret!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

tonynca said:


> GB series sounded kind of boomy to me. The mid-bass was sloppy.
> 
> 
> 
> For $800 you could get a set of used Dynaudio E650 which are in a different league if you ask me.


Plain and simple, lack of tuning. The esotar cannot touch the gb60 in the mb department. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Stycker said:


> I actually do have the passenger side installed on the old ring with plenty of air leaks and no tune. with only the right side installed and no left speaker at all the GB60 sounds better and gets louder than two SB17 (NVX) that were properly tuned and sealed. I can't wait to properly install them and tune them to see what they are capable of. I will report back once this is done.


I went directly from those same mids to my GB60 and IDK if that statement is entirely true. I wont argue that the GB60 is better and has better mid bass but the SBNRX17/NVX X series are very good, better than many I’ve had/heard costing more. They’re both paper cone mids too.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

V8toilet said:


> I went directly from those same mids to my GB60 and IDK if that statement is entirely true. I wont argue that the GB60 is better and has better mid bass but the SBNRX17/NVX X series are very good, better than many I’ve had/heard costing more. They’re both paper cone mids too.


did the NVX have the same specs as the SB? the SB have pretty low QTS and high CMS which doesnt play nicely with doors.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> did the NVX have the same specs as the SB? the SB have pretty low QTS and high CMS which doesnt play nicely with doors.


When I checked the NVX specs and compared them the NVX had a slightly higher QTS but I don’t remember comparing (if it was even given) the CMS at the time. They did seem to have a soft suspension when I jounced them.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Gotta agree with SkizeR on this...

I've owned the Esotar 650, as well as the GB60.
The Esotar is the best midrange 6.5 speaker I've ever heard. Hands down.
But if we're talking midbass; then the GB60 is the champ.


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

I hope you guys are not talking about output. I'm talking about dynamics and detail. 

Specifically 90-300hz

Say when a bass guitar is plucking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

tonynca said:


> I hope you guys are not talking about output. I'm talking about dynamics and detail.
> 
> Specifically 90-300hz
> 
> ...


Tuning issue. Plain and simple.


----------



## ab12c3d4 (Sep 18, 2017)

Dynaudio all the way.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Audio development esa bass for this application, not sure what they cost though


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

Not sure if you have enough depth for them but ill put the scanspeak 18wu in the conversation.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Mullings said:


> Audio development esa bass for this application, not sure what they cost though


i would say the same if it werent for the 800 dollar budget.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

tonynca said:


> I hope you guys are not talking about output. I'm talking about dynamics and detail.
> 
> Specifically 90-300hz
> 
> ...


yup. 100% a tuning issue


----------



## JoeyC (Apr 10, 2019)

SkizeR said:


> Mullings said:
> 
> 
> > Audio development esa bass for this application, not sure what they cost though
> ...


What do they cost? Nothing online shows prices. I could up my budget a bit. Would I even hear a difference from the GB60 vs these esa bass? I'm not trying to fall into the diminished return category.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Minijay said:


> What do they cost? Nothing online shows prices. I could up my budget a big. Would I even hear a difference from the GB60 vs these esa bass? I'm not trying to fall into the diminished return category.


theyre significantly more. If they were a couple of hundred bucks more, i'd suggest em (lets face it, everyones willing to spend a bit more than what they say their budget is). But, theyre about double the price. They can play much lower and have more output capability, but they do not have the bandwidth that the GB60 has. We are actually just wrapping up an install with these and i can give my full impressions once i get my hands on a tune. I try not to comment on anything until i have used/install/tuned something.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

For the OP: 
I guess the bigger question is; _what are you pairing these with?_

I'm a total Dynaudio fanboy. 
But I can tell you, from first-hand experience, that the GB60 plays better midbass than an Esotar 650.
The E650 is a very precise driver No doubt. But it doesn't punch you in the chest - the way a GB60 will.

So, back to my original question... what will these 6.5's be paired with?
Is it a 2-way, or a 3-way? Also; What sub are you using (and enclosure)
The rest of the system plays a huge factor in what mid driver will be best.


----------



## JoeyC (Apr 10, 2019)

jimmydee said:


> For the OP:
> I guess the bigger question is; _what are you pairing these with?_
> 
> I'm a total Dynaudio fanboy.
> ...


I'm leaning towards a 3 way setup. Midrange and tweets will be on axis in the A pillars. I haven't purchased the speakers yet. Still in the building phase. The amp is an xdi 1200.6. Sub is AE IB15 + Bitone.


----------



## beak81champ (Oct 2, 2015)

I am running that exact front stage (see sig), and I can tell you that you will not be wanting for more...


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

V8toilet said:


> I went directly from those same mids to my GB60 and IDK if that statement is entirely true. I wont argue that the GB60 is better and has better mid bass but the SBNRX17/NVX X series are very good, better than many I’ve had/heard costing more. They’re both paper cone mids too.


Yes the SB17/NVX XSP are excellent speakers-probably tops in its price category. I was so excited to get the GB60's so I tried to use them in my existing speaker mounts but the inside hole was too big. But I put it in there anyway air leaks and all because the door panel was already off. I just wanted to hear the angels singing. I didn't bother to mount the drivers side knowing that I would have to make new speaker adapters. So the GB60 is mounted poorly on the passenger side, no midbass at all on the drivers side. Same DSP tune as before. I lowered the midrange and treble on the headunit from flat to zero for some sort of level matching because the mids and tweets were way louder than the GB60. The car actually sounds better now than before, I simply can't believe it. If thats not a testimony to the Audiofrog GB60 then I don't know what is. I can't wait until I have both speakers mounted correctly with a proper system tune. These speakers will absolutely crush the NVX speakers no doubt. I am now finished renovating my bathroom and the roofers are almost finished with the new roof so I am hoping this weekend I can work on the car. I will report back with my impressions soon hopefully. Hard to find time for hobbies sometimes.


----------



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

Minijay said:


> I'm leaning towards a 3 way setup. Midrange and tweets will be on axis in the A pillars. I haven't purchased the speakers yet. Still in the building phase. The amp is an xdi 1200.6. Sub is AE IB15 + Bitone.


IF you were going 2-way, I would suggest the Dyn E650...as mentioned, it plays midrange beautifully. It's not a mid bass monster though. I cannot comment on the gb60 but have heard nothing but great things. 
When I went to 3-way, I sold my E650's and bought Dyn mw182's....I felt the E650 was a waste when I had a dedicated midrange because I didn't need the E650 to play very high anymore, and midbass output wasn't the best with them.


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

Mullings said:


> Audio development esa bass for this application, not sure what they cost though


I agree with this (I love mine!!!) but they will cost a bit more than the stated budget.


----------



## K-pop sucks (May 28, 2018)

Dynaudio e650


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

Minijay said:


> Budget is $800 for the pair.





JoeyC said:


> GB60 seems to be the census. I should have my GB 3 way soon, can't wait to hear these things.


Why do you have multiple accounts and have conversations with yourself?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JVD240 said:


> Why do you have multiple accounts and have conversations with yourself?


that doesnt indicate that its one person lol. If you look at other threads, JoeyC purchased the GB set before this thread was even made. Also, Mods would know via IP detection alerts.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> that doesnt indicate that its one person lol. If you look at other threads, JoeyC purchased the GB set before this thread was even made. Also, Mods would know via IP detection alerts.


These two guys must just share an eBay account then? :laugh:

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/ebay/416789-arc-audio-600-4-great-condition.html

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/ebay/417047-focal-krx-6-5-mid-bass.html


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

interesting..


----------



## disconnected (May 10, 2017)

Stereo Integrity.


----------

